# New car pics



## Mug (Dec 21, 2001)

I posted these in the Z4 forum, but thought you guys would appreciate them in here too. Recently took delivery of my new M Coupe and finally got around to taking some pictures.

You can view the whole gallery here:

http://www.mrmugman.com/mcoupe/


----------



## tonmonde (Oct 20, 2005)

Hot car! Nice Pics!


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Sweet pics Mug!


----------



## Bimmer M.D. (Aug 12, 2007)

Sweet car! Those pics do her justice =)


----------



## AndrewZ (Feb 1, 2006)

Drool...


----------



## sunny_j (Sep 24, 2006)

great pics. the first one is my fav


----------



## Mk23 (May 12, 2008)

Beautiful car. Was at one point considering getting this car over the 335i...but when I sat in the drivers seat it didnt work out so well, being 6"1' and all...

The red looks amazing, will definitely be an eye catcher


----------



## B-Pecan (Sep 25, 2007)

Awesome ride!:thumbup:


----------



## DarkSide (Jun 28, 2005)

Love this car! I'm jealous


----------



## TMARCUSK (Oct 21, 2007)

Niiiice. Very Niiiice......


----------

